# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB

## b5fixel

*Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0*

Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của *freewarez* , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có *1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề* chính, các chủ đề gồm có:
*
01.Introduction (7 bài)
02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
03.Basic Hacking
03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
04.Basic Knowledge
04.01.Basic to Hacking (17 bài)
04.02.Các Khái Niệm (8 bài)
04.03.Webmaster (26 bài)
04.04.Domain – Hosting (10 bài)
05.Advanced Knowledge
05.01.Advanded Hacking Knowledge (10 bài)
05.02.Improve security for IP Network (5 bài)
05.03.Security Resources With NTFS Permission (6 bài)
05.04.Cryptography (15 bài)
06.Attack
06.01.Attack Guides (24 bài)
06.02.SQL Injection (13 bài)
06.03.Tổng hợp SQL Injection (15 bài)
06.04.Hack SQL Injection và nâng quyền với 'SA' (3 bài)
06.05.JavaScript Injection (4 bài)
06.06.One-way Web Hacking (9 bài)
06.07.Hack PHPBB 2.0.11 (3 bài)
07.Hacking Techniques - Great Tutorial
07.01.Great Articles 1 (20 bài)
07.02.Great Articles 2 (16 bài)
07.03.Clarken's Tutorials (3 bài)
07.04.Tổng hợp Hack IBF (4 bài)
07.05.Bypass safe mode restrictions in PHP (4 bài)
08.Denial of Service - Flood Attack
08.01.DoS and Flood Attack (22 bài)
08.02.Anti DDoS (5 bài)
09.Tuts - How I Hacked (21 bài)
10.Wireless Hacking (13 bài)
11.Website Security (9 bài)
12.Defense – Security (11 bài)
13.Network security (8 bài)
14.Let's Hack (6 bài)
15.Exploits - Vulnerabilities
15.01.How To Exploits (12 bài)
15.(02 > 07).Exploits - Vulnerabilities List (1 > 6) (150 bài)
15.08.IPB Vulnerabilities (7 bài)
15.09.Papoo Multiple SQL Injection Vulnerabilities (1 bài)
15.10.VNISS (2 bài)
16.HCE Bug Hunting (8 bài)
17.Virus - Trojan - Worm - Backdoor - Malware
17.01.Introduce Viruses (15 bài)
17.02.Virus Source Code (12 bài)
17.03.Learning, Writing and Using Virus (19 bài)
17.04.Virus Reversing (2 bài)
17.05.Destroy Virus (5 bài)
17.06.Virus History (6 bài)
17.07.Virus, Trojan Sites (2 bài)
18.Club Showoff - Hacked Sites & Domain (105 bài)
19.Tools and toys for Hacking (41 bài)
20.Programming
20.01.Basic C Language (8 bài)
20.02.C++ toàn tập (2 bài)
20.03.Nhập môn HTML (1 bài)
20.04.Learning PHP (47 bài)
20.05.C Sharp (14 bài)
20.06.JavaScript Toàn Tập (6 bài)
20.07.SQL (28 bài)
20.08.AutoIT (11 bài)
20.09.AJAX (30 bài)
20.10.Programming Discussion (15 bài)
21.Google Hack (7 bài)
22.Certified Ethical Hacker (5 bài)
23.Hacking Exposed 4th (8 bài)
24.Internet, Software Tips and Tricks
24.01.FireFox Tricks (8 bài)
24.02.Download Tricks 1 (16 bài)
24.03.Download Tricks 2 (21 bài)
24.04.Internet Tricks 1 (10 bài)
24.05.Internet Tricks 2 (14 bài)
24.06.Lưu trữ và chia sẻ file trực tuyến (4 bài)
24.07.Tìm kiếm *****-******-keygen (5 bài)
24.08.Portable Softwarez (3 bài)
24.09.Software Tricks (5 bài)
24.10.Windows Tricks (6 bài)
25.Learning Windows
25.01.Windows Articles (22 bài)
25.02.BIND (4 bài)
25.03.Làm Mail Server với PostFix (5 bài)
25.04.Learning Windows Server 2003 (8 bài)
25.05.Moodle với mô hình máy chủ Apache (5 bài)
26.Learning Unix – Linux (47 bài)
27.Phóng sự - Ký sự - Tin tức - Lịch sử Hacker - Nhân vật
27.01.Thế giới ngầm Hacker VietNam (3 bài)
27.02.Xâm nhập thế giới ngầm Hacker (4 bài)
27.03.Hacker vô gia cư (2 bài)
27.04.Những cuộc đối thoại với Rookie (12 bài)
27.05.Ký sự các vụ DDOS HVA (21 bài)
27.06.Lịch sử Hacker, Virus (6 bài)
27.07.Tin tức - Bài Viết (23 bài)
27.08.Nhân vật (14 bài)
28.Hacking - Security Sites (5 bài)* 
Các bài viết được thu thập chủ yếu từ các diễn đàn HCEgroup.biz , VNISS.net , HVAonline.net, Updatesofts.com. Bạn hãy chia sẻ ebook này cho bạn bè để nâng cao hiểu biết của cộng đồng về Hacking – Security nhé. Xin chân thành cảm ơn những người bạn đã giúp đỡ *freewarez* hoàn thành Ebook này.
freewarez(1/1/2007)
Chúc mừng năm mới 2007

_Ebook là file SoTayHacker1.0.chm nặng 76,2MB_

[BDOWN]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=96[/BDOWN]



***)Lưu ý*

Để xem được ebook này(CHM) trên Linux các bạn cài chương trình này:
Code:
www.konqueror.org 
Để xem được ebook này (dạng CHM) trên máy MAC các bạn cài chương trình này
Code:
http://chmox.sourceforge.net/ 

****) Khắc phục lỗi*
*Nếu bạn không xem được ebook, hoặc k0 thấy hình ảnh trong ebook thì hãy thử gỡ bỏ IE 7 ra xem sao, vì ebook không tương thích IE 7, chỉ tương thích IE 6 trở xuống.*

Ebook tự chạy trong Windows nhưng nếu như mở ra mà có lỗi bạn mới xem phần này:

1)Nếu gặp phải lỗi "The page can not be displayed" hoặc mở ra chỉ thấy trang đầu tiên bạn thử làm như sau:
-Vào Control Panel--->Regional and language options---->language--->check vào ô "install files for complex script and.....ok windows yêu cầu đưa đã cài đặt,xong khởi động lại máy.
-Vào Control Panel--->Regional and language options---->advance rồi chọn vietnamese trong phần "language for non-unicode programs" >> Restart máy.
===> Bảo đãm sẽ đọc được tiếng việt đầy đủ.

2) Nếu Các bạn ko xem đc và khi bấm vào nó hiện ra trang trắng (Blank Page) có lẽ vì lý do sau:

-Máy bạn cài bản cập nhật *Security Update 896358* của MS >>> Bấm chuột phải vào file CHM, chọn Properties rồi bấm nút UnlockLink: Code:
http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache...CHM&hl=vi&gl=vn&ct=clnk&cd=1&clie  nt=firefox-a-Vào *My Computer* > Vào *Menu Tool/Folder Option* > Chọn *File Types* > Thiết lập như hình 



3)Nếu bạn gặp lỗi *Cannot Open the File: mk[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]MSITStore:C:\Windows\Help\Windows.chm* 
Nguyên nhân: Do file [*Hhctrl.ocx*sai phiên bản.
Giải pháp:
Các bạn vào đây cài HTML Help Workshop 1.4 SDK:
_http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/htmlhelp/html/hwMicrosoftHTMLHelpDownloads.asp
sau khi vào link click Download HTMLHelp.exe (hoặc click luôn vào đây _http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=14188 ), sau khi download về cài đặt, restart lại máy là xem được.
Chi tiết về lỗi này ở đây: _http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312456

Nếu vẫn không được bạn thử nâng cấp lên IE 7 xem sao...

4) Nếu mở ra mà thấy bảng thông báo lỗi Microsoft Help Complier has encountered an error ... bạn cũng thử nâng cấp lên IE7 và cài HTML HelpWorkshop 1.4 SDK như trong lỗi trên xem sao...

5) Nếu vẫn gặp các lỗi trên thử cài lại Windows xem sao, có thể bản XP SP2 hoặc SP3 sẽ xem tốt ebook CHM.

----------


## giangnguyen9199

cái này có lâu rồi mà bạn, nhưng cũng thanks nhá

----------


## phamhungimkt

> cái này có lâu rồi mà bạn, nhưng cũng thanks nhá


Đúng là nó có rất lâu rồi từ đầu năm 2007, những kĩ năng và công cụ nó giới thiệu giờ đã là quá khứ, nhưng những nguyên lý, lý thuyết thì vẫn còn nguyên giá trị và chắc chắn những điều đó là luôn đúng trong mọi thời đại. Nó rất tốt cho những ai muốn đến với Hack và Security. Bắt đầu từ nó luôn là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn
Bài viết của Thiên Tăng Tiến làm mình hoài niệm nghê gớm, nhớ ngày đó cách đây 3 năm...

----------


## prondass

thank for share!nội dung không mới nhưng vẫn rất bổ ích:whistling:

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

*ok*

ok ok ok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok okok ok

----------


## langocthao

trở thành hacker [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] đỡ nổi k , @@

----------


## canhothegoldview

mà sao k down đc bạn, nó bảo trả lời mà mình đã trả lời rồi?

----------


## thanhtruc02

thank nhe.sack nay hat do.tui muon lam mot hacker nhung con gian nan lam cac ban a

----------


## thienan

*srg*

cam on cac ban nhieu nhe.lam hacker kho that do.khi nao minh moi tro thang dc nua?

----------


## seo012013

Tk nhiều.mà tiếng việt hay tiếng anh nhỉ

----------


## vftravel

Tks nhìu :lick::lick::lick::lick:

----------


## huongtmbn

thaks pro [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## magebay

*Thanks !!!*

cảm ơn bạn nhé !!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Mình đang tập thử cái này nhưng ko biết tìm tài liệu ở đâu hết !!!

----------


## nongdanseo

*hay*

hay qua minh cung dang muon lam hacker:lick:

----------


## phamvulinh

Trời, từ năm 2006 cơ à? Nhưng mà thôi, đọc lấy nền tảng đã, hi. Thank bồ nhiều nhé.

----------


## vietglobal

*OK*

Thử xem sao, chẳng lẽ không có mới à

----------


## daothuhuyen93

> *Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0*
> 
> Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của *freewarez* , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có *1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề* chính, các chủ đề gồm có:
> *
> 01.Introduction (7 bài)
> 02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
> 03.Basic Hacking
> 03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
> 03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
> ...





Không đây xa trong này mới nhiều nè.



> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/portal/list.hva

----------


## manhvlance

*hay*

so tay hacker[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] that su rat tuyet day cam on tat ca moi nguoi............................................

----------


## quanglong87

*gdfhhjh*

tjhjhyjtyjhutrfwerh hwjgfhkjfhl gewjhfdbvmfbvds bfcdsmbvhsf fdsbfhsge fjkdfhkfg

----------


## hovafa

Bổ sung thêm nè.
http://www.mediafire.com/?4kmsaasds21f6

----------


## lolem19

*down kieu gi` vay ta*

tai ve kieu gi` vay may pak hic

----------


## ngochan

*aa*

xem mình có lãnh ngộ đc ko? 30 ký tự cơ à!

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

Bai viet rat bo ich. Tks [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]unk:

----------


## hvcuong

:emlaugh:Mình đang cần cái này lâu lắm rùi !!! Nhưng mà hình như link die rùi thì phải. Dù sao cũng tks chủ topic !!!

----------


## huahien

thanks bạn nhiều nha.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG],mình đang muốn học để trở thành hacker đây [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## helloseo

*Thanks*

Mình muốn thử xem như thế nào..........

----------


## antkingdo

*Sao K được thế.*




> *Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0*
> 
> Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của *freewarez* , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có *1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề* chính, các chủ đề gồm có:
> *
> 01.Introduction (7 bài)
> 02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
> 03.Basic Hacking
> 03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
> 03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
> ...



Bài yêu cầu trả lời để thấy link, sao mình trả lời mà không thấy link vậy.

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

hehe ! hay quá đúng cái mình đang cần tìm .thank bạn nha :d

----------


## victory355

Ebook hay, download về ngâm cứu xem nào.....
Chẳng thấy link download ở đâu?????

----------


## ngobaolac

*thử xem đa*

để ngâm cứu xem ứng dụng đc j ko.:wacko:

----------


## thieuk55

*Hay*

chủ top thật là kì công quá . Thanks nha !

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

để xem tớ có thành hacker dc hum [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## sonseo9x5s

*xin Link download*

Toi moi tham gia vao dien dan, xin cho toi link download de nhan duoc chu de nay. Tks

----------


## nguyenlan

*Cảm ơn*

Bài viết này có giá trị thật đấy. Tuy là nội dung cũ với mọi người nhưng với mình thì nó là mới. thank!

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

hay wa ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,

----------


## luongha83p2

Đúng là nó có rất lâu rồi từ đầu năm 2007, những kĩ năng và công cụ nó giới thiệu giờ đã là quá khứ, nhưng những nguyên lý, lý thuyết thì vẫn còn nguyên giá trị và chắc chắn những điều đó là luôn đúng trong mọi thời đại. Nó rất tốt cho những ai muốn đến với Hack và Security. Bắt đầu từ nó luôn là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn
Bài viết của Thiên Tăng Tiến làm mình hoài niệm nghê gớm, nhớ ngày đó cách đây 3 năm...

----------


## theanhutc2

thanks. De minh thu. Minh cung dang muon tro thanh hacker

----------


## langocthao

*rep*

dang can tim cai nay thank nhieu nhe

----------


## iseovip1

*Hi*

MÌnh Bắt Đầu Tập Đi Trên Con Đường Hacker ^^. Cần 1 Sư Fụ Chỉ Dẫn Thêm. Ai Giỏi Chỉ e Zới
YM: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
FB: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## duonglongtrong

*Chuẩn bị học để chống hack thôi ^^*

----------


## inoviss

Bài viết rất hay, thanks chủ topic for sharing.

----------


## ithongminh

Haizzzz, Hack.......
Đúng là Ebook cũ, nhưng đó có cái dành cho người mới.
Mỗi tội Link trong ebook đều Died. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## namsgu3979

tuy có lâu nhưng nó vẫn còn hữu ích lắm

----------


## hajnguyen666

gdfgdfggghfghghjghjkjhkjkhjkhjkjhkjhkjhkjhkhjkjhkj  hk

----------


## tintuclqh

*hehe thanks pa con nhieu*

hehe becoming :ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd  dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## dieulypretty

con xài đc hok ta.down thu xem

----------


## toan102

thank u ! da chia se kinh nghiem de dan e hoc hoi :emlaugh:

----------


## vanthangicom

*cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé cách sư dụng như thế nào vậy bạn*

cam on rat nhieu nhe cahc su dung nhu the nao vay



> *Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0*
> 
> Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của *freewarez* , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có *1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề* chính, các chủ đề gồm có:
> *
> 01.Introduction (7 bài)
> 02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
> 03.Basic Hacking
> 03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
> 03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
> ...

----------


## quynhmai1893

*Ồ hay*

ooookkkk
tk nhiều nha[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## ndk2303

*Ebook hay*

cái này rất hay cho những newbie

----------


## hathuan

mình đang cần [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. thank bạn nha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nholoiemnoi

cảm ơn rất là nhiều nha bạn thanks thanks

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

*Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## viettopcare10

cái này lâu rồi nhưng cũng có ích

----------


## showhand79

*tai lieu*




> *Giới thiệu Ebook Sổ Tay Hacker 1.0*
> 
> Đây là ebook lớn thứ tư của *freewarez* , sau các ebook sổ tay internet 4.1 Final (14/9/2006), sổ tay phần cứng 1.0 (20/10/2006) và sổ tay cracker 1.0(15/11/2006). Dự án bắt đầu vào ngày 24/11/2006, sau hơn 5 tuần làm việc miệt mài, cần mẫn ebook này đã được phát hành vào ngày 1/1/2007. Toàn bộ các chủ đề bài viết được đánh số thứ tự rõ ràng giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần, các chủ đề được sắp xếp theo thứ tự dễ đến khó phù hợp với mọi đối tượng bạn đọc. Tiêu đề của ebook bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt không dấu, nhưng nội dung thì hầu hết là tiếng Việt. Bên trong Ebook cũng giới thiệu các công cụ và đồ nghề cần thiết cho việc Hack-Security. Ebook gồm có *1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề* chính, các chủ đề gồm có:
> *
> 01.Introduction (7 bài)
> 02.Become A Hacker (9 bài)
> 03.Basic Hacking
> 03.01.Basic Hacking (3 bài)
> 03.02.Basic & Classical Hacking (11 bài)
> ...



thankyou ban nhieu bai viet rat co it ve kien thuc day ban

----------


## haduyen

thank you ban nhieu nha de tai rat hay minh dang can

----------


## adviser

sao k down được zj hả chơi kiểu zjf ác thế bắt phải thanks này nọ rắc rối

----------


## khamnamkhoa

*trả lời*

cái này có ích cho mình đây hehe

----------


## linhti0209

*Thank for you*

cam on chu rap cho load nha,neu that su hay thi se cam on ban them

----------


## chautuanpro91

1kho kiến thức đồ sộ! ko bít bao giờ mình có thể học tập hết được @@

----------


## bocghenem

thank bạn nhiều đấy là thứ quý giá đối với mình

----------


## GMXV

mới học tìm hiểu xem thế nào . .. hay thì xin anh chị giúp đở !!!

----------


## tungbvit

tks bạn rất nhìu, tải về nghiên cứu đã ^^

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

cai nay hay day, tuy cũ rôi nhung vẫn có giá trị

----------


## daianevent

đang tìm hiểu, down về tu luyện thử

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

ax, sao trả lời rồi mà vô vẫn k dc là sao

----------


## phanloi711

Thank pro, cái này chỉ hướng dẫn cách mà hacker làm để mà...tránh. Chứ đừng có manh động bậy bạ nhé...có ngày bị sờ gáy đó !

----------


## doanhson91

cho em link voi thanks pro va nha hao tam da chi dan

----------


## nhatlun3030

*Hay*

hay qua ádfasfasfsafasfasfasfasfas

----------


## Lpthuylieu

Nhiều thông tin bổ ích. Cảm ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## khicaca

hay lai con bat tra loi moi nhan dc link nua chu
sax

----------


## Lê Hiệp

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

tks bác đả cho bik nội dung rất hay và cần cho mình tìm hỉu

----------


## nhumotcongio

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

cám ơn bạn nhé, đúng cái mình đang cần

----------


## vanvuive

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

bài viết này rất hữu ích. Tuy nhiên các bạn áp dụng nó vào mục đích tốt chứ đừng phá máy người khác.

----------


## ngtuananh1122

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

mình chưa có ebook này phải dow về tham khảo thôi

----------


## yenyen1234

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

tải về đưa vô bộ sưu tập tham khảo

----------


## maiphuong93ss

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

sao không thấy link nhỉ, có ai có link nhanh hơn không,.

----------


## duancanhotp

*Trả lời: Sổ tay Hacker 1.0: 1177 bài viết trong 28 chủ đề, CHM 76MB*

Link cho bạn đây nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xfts6ovl06a4u3z/2421_SoTayHacker1_0_diendantinhoc_vn.chm

----------

